
To Associates: Our Next Steps in Response to Tragedies in El Paso and Southaven - smacktoward
https://corporate.walmart.com/newsroom/2019/09/03/mcmillon-to-associates-our-next-steps-in-response-to-the-tragedies-in-el-paso-and-southaven
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-gun-buying-review-
vi...](https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-gun-buying-review-virginia-
store-2019-8)

~~~
gnat
Summary of this Business Insider piece:

* I went to a Walmart store in Virginia with the intention of buying a gun as part of an investigation into the placement, selection, marketing, security, and sales of firearms in Walmart’s stores.

* My journey to bring a gun home from Walmart was more complicated than I expected, and I was left with the impression that the company takes gun security and sales seriously.

